# Shift Key Stuck? help please



## Justin

My computer is acting weird as if the shift key is stuck> I checked and both keys aren"t stuck> everything i do is as if the shift key was pressed> typing with caps lock off results in capital letters< browsing in explorer and clicking a file and scrolling down results in highlighting several files> clicking on a link in google chrome results in opening in a new window>

those > and < were supposed to be periods and commas> 

help!


----------



## bomberboysk

Have you tried changing out keyboards?


----------



## Justin

it's a laptop. 

well now i've kinda destroyed my shift keys. none of them are working and all seems normal except for being shift-less.


----------



## Justin

errr> problem"s back>

why do i have a feeling there"s a virus and not my shift key getting stuck?


----------



## johnb35

If you think your infected then do the following and post the logs.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware


Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## Justin

the problem comes anD GOEs BUT IT"s MOsTLY THERE> IT"s GETTING ANNOYING. 

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4408

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

8/9/2010 1:14:58 PM
mbam-log-2010-08-09 (13-14-58).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 125516
Time elapsed: 12 minute(s), 16 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

____________________________________________________


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:20:49 PM, on 8/9/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe

--
End of file - 4768 bytes


----------



## OverClocker

you might have activated the Accessibility Options. 

Goto Control Panel > Accessibility Option > Uncheck the Sticky Key. Click ok.

See if this works.


----------



## Justin

ThAT"s pARt of the probLEm> since it thinKS mY Shift key is stuck, THE "dO YOU WANT to TurN on STICKY KeYs" DIALOgue goeS ON. as of now and it"s off aNd haS alwAys been>

^ I TYpeD that wIthout touCHING the CAPS LOCK SO AS you cAN see it"s a huge proBLem>

this all Started LaST WEEk> i was sTill oN visTA and thiS happenEd sO I DECided might as well upgrade to WIndows 7 anD iT mIGHT Go aWAy> it was fine for arounD two days and now it"s bacK.


----------



## linkin

Sounds like your keyboard is on it's way out... what exactly did you do to the shift keys?


----------



## Justin

well now this is odd. just out of curiosity i hooked up an external keyboard and it's behaving normally. my shift and alt keys on the laptop are dead though.

EDIT: errr IT"S BACK>>>


----------



## softe

short circuit, you need a new keyboard, or sometimes food gets stuck between keys, you can remove all keys and sorta clean it with windex


----------



## Justin

if its a short< wouldn"t my entire laptop go awal>>


----------



## Justin

problem solved. i removed the keyboard and now using an external one. lets hope that it ends here.

i followed this guide
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaA55/SatelliteA55_remove_keyboard.htm


----------



## sumesh50

hey man i am also having the same shift key problem. i am not able to find out as i have change my keyboard too. it is showing the same problem again and again so guys please helppppppppppppppppppppp.
i also tried an external keyboard but it is showing the same problem.


----------

